# Lee Valley Rasps



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

I need a rasp, so I was hoping to take advantage of Lee Valley's free shipping offer. I had a question about the cheaper ones they carry. The Grobet rasps (here) are machine cut, and they have some others (here) that are hand cut, yet a whole lot cheaper. I've read that hand cut are generally better than machine cut, and I'm all about saving money, but I also know that you get what you pay for. Any thoughts on these, or any other rasps that Lee Valley carries that are decent but won't break the bank?
Thanks!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I just received the AJAX rasps in the picture you linked to and I was amazed at how aggressive they are. I am by no means an expert on rasps, but I think these will be great for my needs, which is rough shaping.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Iwasaki rasps are also well regarded. Lee Valley doesn't list they're Japanese Milled-Tooth Files as Iwasaki brand so they may not be, but they have the same tooth pattern. I have a vintage Nicholson flat file with a similar tooth pattern, and I like it a lot, but I'd like a half round. If you pay attention to grain it can leave a really nice surface.

Here's the link:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=63451&cat=1,42524


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Marc:

You didn't mention what "Shape" of rasp you wanted and do you really want just one? Doesn't matter all that much though.

I went over to Lee Valley and had a look 'round. They have 27 Pages of Them, containing 32 Items.

No Contest as far as I'm concerned. The "Grobets" are both "Half Round " Rasps. at 10". Cost is $64 & $72 Bucks.

The "Hand Cut" ones are "Half Round & Round" at 6", 8" & 10". Cost is $22.50 To $36.50

Nice Selection for You there. Quality? Lee Valley is known for "Quality Only".

Now you've got ME thinking about a couple of those Hand Cut ones!!

Rick

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

holy cow batman, 64.00 for a rasp!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65692&cat=1,42524










One sides a rough cut and the other side is a smooth cut and it works well.

I scoured an Auriou rasp off of Craigslist and it's money well spent as it does a fine job
of smoothing out the marks left by the Japanese Saw Rasp ( thought it was called Shinto )

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> holy cow batman, 64.00 for a rasp!
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Don't look at the price for an Auriou rasp then…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> holy cow batman, 64.00 for a rasp!
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


$64.00 is the cheap end for a good quality rasp. An Auriou will set you back $100-130.00.
The good ones aren't even remotely comparable to the cheap crap at the BORG.
A couple of strokes with an Auriou, and you'll be muttering 'holy cow batman' in amazement of how well they cut, while completley forgetting the fact you just dropped a buck thirty on a chunk of metal.


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

In time, I do plan on having more than one rasp, but for now one is better than none. I think a half round would be a good starting point. I wonder if anyone has the 4-in-one can speak to its quality. Seems like more bang for the buck.


----------

